# Jay Brooks Phoenix Judo Club



## whalen (Sep 24, 2004)

*






  Jay Brooks Phoenix Judo Club


Just a quick note to inform the Judo community about a terrible accident that has happened to one of your own .

Jay is not only a judo instructor but an Electrician with the IBEW in Boston Jay was recently in an accident where a 2000 amp switch on a 480 volt bus duct exploded severely burning him he has under gone surgery and had skin grafts to his body

He is currently at Mass General Hospital in Boston. room 1350 in the Burn center I am sure that cards from well wishers and fellow martial artist will go along way.

This makes all reevaluate what is important and what is not please include him in you prayers .



__________________
Harold L. Whalen
U.S. Director Korea Hapkido Federation


  *
  :asian:


----------

